# Befehle über mehrere Zeilen verteilen?



## notebook20000 (20. April 2006)

wi eget das möglichst einfach ?

Also statt
query = "SELECT * FROM table1 WHERE x=y"

will ich es so eingeben

query = "
SELECT * FROM";


----------



## D@nger (20. April 2006)

Hallo,
dazu verwendest du den Unterstrich also

```
query =  _
"SELECT * FROM"
```


----------

